
The Terrifying Truth About Working in Tech - BerislavLopac
https://medium.com/conquering-corporate-america/the-real-horrors-of-working-at-a-large-tech-company-c9a29d61be2
======
epalmer
Gosh I can only imagine how hard this is. I work in a basement and can't even
hear the tornado siren when they test it each month. It can be raining,
snowing, hot as hell and I would have no idea.

Thank God I work with really good people that are fun to be around.

